# Wahington Post FREE Today (11/2) through 11/5



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I just downloaded my own free copy!

It's my first experience with a Kindle newspaper, and I must say I'm liking it. It's very well-organized, with links to all the articles.

To get your free copy, today through Wednesday, go to the Kindle Store. Select "Newspapers" and go to the Washington Post. You'll see that it's $9.99 to subscribe, but $0.00 for a single copy. Just select single copy, and voila! Free Sunday Washington Post.

Kindle Link: The Washington Post










_(Added link to Kindle Store - Admin.)_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a regular Washington Post Kindle subscriber and I agree:  it's a great way to read a newspaper.  But there are no comics -- which is o.k. 'cause I look them up on line -- and only a few pictures.  The formatting has actually improved somewhat over the last few days.

I expect this promotion is because of the election.  I understand the New York Times is doing a similar promotion:  single day issues available for free until the 5th or 6th.

Ann


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, I hadn't seen the NYT promo. I read that online every day.

yeah, I think they figure the election is a good time to get folks interested in reading the paper.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I had heard about the New York Times being free but couldn't quite figure it out, but I guess that's the deal. Free for the daily issues on Nov 3, 4, an 5. Perfect timing for election day!

I _used_ to read the Times online but now I have gotten really used to the Kindle version and love it. I did the trial subscription with every intention of cancelling after 14 days but guess what? I'm going on six months. LOL.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

How would this differ from the 14-day free trial subscription that has been offered from the start of the service? I suppose that those readers who chose not to continue after the billing holiday can again get free copies.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> How would this differ from the 14-day free trial subscription that has been offered from the start of the service? I suppose that those readers who chose not to continue after the billing holiday can again get free copies.


I guess if you go and download it free each day, there is no chance of momentarily losing your mind in two weeks and ending up with a subscription that you don't want...or something. It doesn't totally make sense to me either since it so easy to subscribe/cancel subscription but to each his own, I guess.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Khabita, I will definitely give it a try. I haven't tried a newspaper on my Kindle yet but have seen some rave reviews.

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I stand corrected. My friend who is on my Kindle account was delighted with the idea of free newspapers for three days. So I just "pushed" her today's Washington Post, and will send her the WaPo and NYT for the next few days.

She can get them from her own Kindle through the Kindle store, of course, but since it is my account and my credit card, she is very cautious (which makes sense). I have gotten more into the habit of pushing stuff to her. I point this out for folks who are wary of having multiple Kindles on their account. In our case, it has worked very well. No problems at all.

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie -- this brings up a point of confusion for me.

I thought I had read that you can share books on an account, but not subscriptions? But it looks like you were able to send the NYT to the other person who's on your account.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Leslie -- this brings up a point of confusion for me.
> 
> I thought I had read that you can share books on an account, but not subscriptions? But it looks like you were able to send the NYT to the other person who's on your account.


Washington Post, actually. But yes, since I "purchased" it, I was able to send it to her Kindle.

I can't share my NYT subscription with her. But for the next three days, I can "buy" the free papers and send them to her.

I put "buy" and "purchase" in quotes because you have to buy them just like anything else, but the price is $0.00.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The subscription thing makes me crazy, too. My husband has the Wall Street Journal, and I would like to read it on mine as well, but the DRM keeps me from reading it on my Kindle.... I would never say that I am working on a way to fix that.....


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Pidgeon92,

I thought I'd heard you could manually download a newspaper/magazine to a second Kindle?  

Khabita, Thanks for the heads up on the newspaper promotions.  I think I'll go download them now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TheJohnNewton said:


> I thought I'd heard you could manually download a newspaper/magazine to a second Kindle?


You can download it, but you can't open it. I tried it. I got a message to contact customer service.

L


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh that is a bummer.  The copy on Amazon must be tied to just the one Kindle then.  You would have to have a way to say that you are downloading it to a specific Kindle so it knows to put that Kindles pid number in the file.

I just took a look at the "manage your Kindle page" and noticed they are adding some new features to it.  If you click on the "Learn More" link at the top of the page you can see a view that looks like it will allow you to select a particular Kindle for a subscription.  I would think you could change that, download the newspaper, then change it back.  I would try it but I only have one Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding is that each Kindle has a serial number, and if the serial number does not match what is in the code of the download that it cannot be read. I got the same message Leslie did.

If you look at the download section where you can choose a Kindle, it specifically says "future issues," so if I changed it to mine, I could get tomorrow's paper, but my husband would then not receive it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Subscriptions (to the best of my knowledge) are for single users only. Books may be shared with other Kindles on your account, but not supscriptions.


----------

